# Stocker-fest - 2021



## Dead Bird

So we all know what happened a year ago.... so will we pick up where we left off in 2020...

Is there a release plan for those "willy" trout... LOL

If you aren't into to catch and release program locally in greater Detroit I get it...

But it was a fun for me and some others... it was a April thing to do....


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Who knows. Other states stocked pounds heavily trying to get people outdoors. I sure hope they stock this year, I look forward to it every year. Fingers crossed


----------



## Brendan Boulanger

Where and when is stocker fest?


----------



## fishpig

Brendan Boulanger said:


> Where and when is stocker fest?


Not sure if they're doing it this year but it's on the huron river at proud lake rec area. The dnr release the brood stock trout that are too old to use for egg take. So it's basically guys standing shoulder to shoulder to catch the ugliest mutant looking trout you've ever seen. Most of them don't have any fins and their heads are deformed from living in concrete tanks.


----------



## unclecrash

IS THE EVIL GRETCH GOING TO LET US HAVE SOME FISH THIS YEAR!! Funny seen a lot of them mutant stocker rainbows showing up on facebook caught this winter on think it was Houghton that got them.


----------



## dinoday

I can't find anything stating they aren't doing it.
I would be pretty surprised if they don't stock on the 31st this year.


----------



## mrblond

I emailed the SE DNR about spring mill pond and they replied that all stocking were a go this year


----------



## TroutFishingBear

Stockerfest is fun no doubt. One year had huuuge browns...I didnt get em that yr only got bows, but had like 3 mutant 2 ft browns chasing rebel wee crawfish crank, old version from late 90s.


----------



## mbirdsley

I always look forward to reading this thread every year. Even though I don’t participate in it. It’s like I know spring is finally here. Maybe in a couple years I’ll drive down with my daughter and let her catch some trout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Was there today and managed a few fish, nice day to be out


----------



## Shoeman

Did it open early? Thought it was 4/1????


----------



## MickL

I need to flip the page on my calendar..... didn't realize March was over already!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Lol I was just fooling around. Those are from 2 years ago. U guys are correct, it's not open till April 1st. I don't even think it would be worth fishing right now anyway. Soon, very soon.. tight lines all, see u in a couple weeks


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Guess that wasn't very funny, sorry gents.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Mr Burgundy said:


> Guess that wasn't very funny, sorry gents.


I thought it was pretty funny lmao nice big browns btw were those at spring mill pond or the Huron this is my first year fishing sticker fest and I wanna know where I should put the time in


----------



## MickL

If you like to shore fish try the pond. If you like to explore small rivers and streams, grab your chest waders and try the river.


----------



## scoope21

I checked on this. Delayed date: 5/15
DNR - Trout stocking delayed in Huron River and Spring Mill Pond until mid-May


----------



## spar10

scoope21 said:


> I checked on this. Delayed date: 5/15
> DNR - Trout stocking delayed in Huron River and Spring Mill Pond until mid-May


Hey scoope21 - that press release is from last year.


----------



## Shoeman

Oh Boy! 

What an entrance! Welcome..


----------



## DrSpeck

So does that mean StockerFest is BACK ON?!?! Gotta get me some zombie trout, haven’t been to StockerFest in a long time. 

My favorite experience there was on an “opening day” being totally unable to catch fish in any of the areas accessible by the paths (which were filled with roving anglers). I then walked 10 feet into the wooded areas of the bank and promptly caught two fish in ten minutes. They’d clearly found a spot where they weren’t getting covered in lures and got complacent. Or they were specifically waiting for me. The romantic in me says it was the latter.

In seriousness, have a great time friends. Trout season is just around the corner. I dream all winter of the brook trout near my hometown, and every year they’re as fat as ever. Hope to see you all out there. Just not on my secret streams. If you ask, I’ll tell you they’re a warm water ditch like my grandpa would say.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Shoeman said:


> Didn't ask about the Pond
> 
> Different Office
> 
> 810-229-7067


Ok thanks but the Huron river at Proud lake was correct


----------



## Shoeman

Yes!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Anyone fish today? Would be nice to see some opener pics


----------



## Bonz 54

DNR - Trout stocking delayed in Huron River and Spring Mill Pond until mid-May 

Figures she's got her hooks in EVERYTHING... FRANK


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Bonz 54 said:


> DNR - Trout stocking delayed in Huron River and Spring Mill Pond until mid-May
> 
> Figures she's got her hooks in EVERYTHING... FRANK


Not really sure what that comment means but you do know that was from last year and they are stocked right?


----------



## mrblond

Mr Burgundy said:


> Anyone fish today? Would be nice to see some opener pics


they stocked the pond.


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

mrblond said:


> they stocked the pond.
> View attachment 760475


What works good for these mutant stockers lol?


----------



## 6Speed

mrblond said:


> they stocked the pond.
> View attachment 760475


Cool! Aren't they catch and release now?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Yes they are right now. Hit the pond myself with my dad and a good friend of mine. They were all over the lake and this year the fish seem to be much bigger than years past. Stopped counting at 25 landed. Took fish on almost every normal color, but green/purple seemed to take the most. Was a good time to get out and hang with friends and family!!


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

Mr Burgundy said:


> Yes they are right now. Hit the pond myself with my dad and a good friend of mine. They were all over the lake and this year the fish seem to be much bigger than years past. Stopped counting at 25 landed. Took fish on almost every normal color, but green/purple seemed to take the most. Was a good time to get out and hang with friends and family!!


Awesome sounds like a great time if you don’t mind me asking what we’re you using first time ever fishing stocker fest would love too land some fish this Sunday


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I always liked using lil crankbaits, like rebel wee craw, small countdown rapala, offbrands even. Got the biggest ones that way.


----------



## Fishndude

Small brown yarn flies were killer for me, one year. They apparently imitate the pellets the fish are fed in hatcheries.


----------



## Macs13

Fishndude said:


> Small brown yarn flies were killer for me, one year. They apparently imitate the pellets the fish are fed in hatcheries.


Just tossing them top water?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I've tied my own before and fly fished with them however I personally do better with hardware.. just my personal preference


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman




----------



## 6Speed

Cool! You must be ugly to hide your smile though....


----------



## Scumbag-fisherman

6Speed said:


> Cool! You must be ugly to hide your smile though....


Lmao


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Hit the pond for a few hrs today. Little chilly but tge fish were on the bite. Caught 20 or so while I was there. Mostly on hardware again few on Flys. Had fun while I was there, was good to get out again


----------



## Steve

IMG_20210405_205633_759.jpg




__
Steve


__
Apr 6, 2021












  








IMG_20210405_205633_780.jpg




__
Steve


__
Apr 6, 2021












  








IMG_20210405_205633_720.jpg




__
Steve


__
Apr 6, 2021








Caught a bunch of old boots downstream from the dam by the campfire pit tonight. These are some big uglies this year. I was fishing with a big bodied fly near dark that looked like a food pellet, lol.


----------



## Shoeman

Mr Burgundy said:


> Hit the pond for a few hrs today. Little chilly but tge fish were on the bite. Caught 20 or so while I was there. Mostly on hardware again few on Flys. Had fun while I was there, was good to get out again


Must have just missed you. I was there from around noon until 3.


----------



## TroutFishingBear

I got a good one yesterday too.


----------



## tincanary

Went out Saturday for a couple of hours to clear my head a little. Got myself a mutant.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I was on the far side tucked into the cattails


----------



## tincanary

Mr Burgundy said:


> I was on the far side tucked into the cattails


I was on the opposite side. Fished the beach for a bit, there were a couple of guys out in waders and some guy in a mini pontoon. Other than that, it was dead. Probably due to the wind. It was ripping good.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I actually like it when it's windy and wavy there. I seem to catch more fish.


----------



## Macs13

tincanary said:


> I was on the opposite side. Fished the beach for a bit, there were a couple of guys out in waders and some guy in a mini pontoon. Other than that, it was dead. Probably due to the wind. It was ripping good.


You guys talking about the pond? I didn't think any kind of boat was allowed there. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary

Mr Burgundy
[QUOTE="Macs13 said:


> You guys talking about the pond? I didn't think any kind of boat was allowed there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yep. The guy on the mini pontoon was rowing, so maybe it's non-motorized boats.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Correct, non motor


----------



## Macs13

Mr Burgundy said:


> Correct, non motor


Oh OK. I should take the yak out there and get pulled around by the mutants. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary

Macs13 said:


> Oh OK. I should take the yak out there and get pulled around by the mutants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That sounds like fun. The one in my pic above I landed on a 6' 1/16-1/4 and a 1/16 Countdown.


----------



## Beagleboy2004

Does anyone keep any of those fish or are they gross?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Shoeman

People do after the opener.

Pellet fed just like the ones at Kroger


----------



## Niterider

I've been having fun at the pond, they put some nice size ones in this year!


----------



## Zkovach1175

What date can you keep them out of the pond?


----------



## unclecrash

Zkovach1175 said:


> What date can you keep them out of the pond?


THINK ITS THE SAME AS THE RIVER LAST SATURDAY IN APRIL THE 26th


----------



## Zkovach1175

unclecrash said:


> THINK ITS THE SAME AS THE RIVER LAST SATURDAY IN APRIL THE 26th


The 24th?


----------



## Zkovach1175

On a side note I have fished there a couple times, and haven’t caught anything. What does you folks use?


----------



## tincanary

Zkovach1175 said:


> On a side note I have fished there a couple times, and haven’t caught anything. What does you folks use?


I like to use a countdown in the 1/16 size, seems to be my go-to for wild trout as well. It's such a versatile bait, crank it in or twitch it on the retrieve for a nice erratic action.


----------



## unclecrash

my bad yes the 24th


----------

